# How often can I handle my chilean rose hair?



## driller212

Hi guys,
I was wondering how often i can handle my chilean rose hair tarantula. She is 10-12 years old (i am the new owner and the previous owner isnt sure of the age) and really seems to enjoy being out of her enclosure even though tarantulas dont have a personality etc since they barely have a brain. But even then she seems to be quite perked up crawling on me/the floor and laying her web all over the place. I am very gentle with her and dont 'push' her into moving anywhere i let her do what she wants, she often climbs into the container i move her in without coaxing. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

This thread should prove interesting. *grabs popcorn and sits back to watch the show*

Reactions: Funny 8 | Award 1


----------



## Fran

Tarantuls dont enjoy any petting or handleing. It is dangerous for them, and you could get bitten.
My advice is  dont handle her at all, or the minimun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

These type of responses is why I said this thread should prove interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## driller212

yea i dno. it seems like she is more active out of her cage, and has her spinerettes moving around laying web etc which i feel means that she is enjoying herself..


----------



## driller212

well avicularia man, what is your opinion on the subject?


----------



## Mack&Cass

driller212 said:


> yea i dno. it seems like she is more active out of her cage, and has her spinerettes moving around laying web etc which i feel means that she is enjoying herself..


It doesn't mean that she's enjoying herself, it means she doesn't know where she is, she knows something strange is happening and so she's laying down webbing because there isn't any there, they use their webbing to navigate. I don't think T's know they're being handled, they just know they're not at their home. And they are more active because to them, they're "lost". They don't move around much in their enclosure because they're comfortable, they're surrounded by their webbing and they're just waiting for food to come by.

Cass

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## driller212

yea that sounds logical.


----------



## curiousme

driller212 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering how often i can handle my chilean rose hair tarantula. She is 10-12 years old (i am the new owner and the previous owner isnt sure of the age)


Why do you give an age approximation, if the previous owner had no idea?  Most adult G. _rosea_(it is better to use the scientific names, to avoid confusion caused by similar common names) are WildCaught and therefore, no one could tell you how old the tarantula is.



> and really seems to enjoy being out of her enclosure even though tarantulas dont have a personality etc since they barely have a brain. But even then she seems to be quite perked up crawling on me/the floor and laying her web all over the place.


What you are witnessing is your tarantula trying to find something familiar/ a good hiding place and its wanderings/ perking up is to that end.  She leaves behind web as a kind of trail of breadcrumbs.  

A happy tarantula is one that sits in one place for 13 hours, moves a few inches away and then sits there for hours.  So, going by this, no T ever 'enjoys' being handled.  Some of them tolerate it more, but they don't 'enjoy' being handled.  Knowing this, it is up to you to decide how much handling is too much.  We rarely handle ours, because even if they are calm and easily to handle; they act stressed once they are back in their enclosure.  Nothing make me regret handling more than a pouting T...... 



> I am very gentle with her and dont 'push' her into moving anywhere i let her do what she wants, she often climbs into the container i move her in without coaxing.


That is good.  You should also remember to always sit on the floor and keep your hands close to the floor to prevent injury from a fall.  

It is always handy when they stroll right into the cup, isn't it?  My theory on that is that they like enclosed spaces and they interpret it as safe place.  Who knows if i'm right though, after all, i'm not a tarantula!

Welcome to the hobby/ addiction!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

driller212 said:


> well avicularia man, what is your opinion on the subject?


I hold my T's. I would say once or twice a week for like 2-5 minutes each time is okay. but I wouldn't dig my T's out of a burrow or anything like that to hold it. I mainly only hold my A. Versicolor. The G. Rosea and A. Hentzi are my kid's, so I don't bother with them other than to care for them (feed and water them). I don't hold my A. Metallica much because it is only 1/2" and I don't hold my B. Emilia because it is always in it's hide. And the few times I have held it, it was a pet rock. It just sat there, which is boring. My A. Versicolor jumps and walks everywhere when I hold it. I always hold them over something soft and always close to whatever I have it over. Like 6" above. I don't want it to get hurt when I hold it. I don't see why people get so uptight about holding a T. I could understand removing it from it's hide or burrow being a problem, but I don't see what's the big deal to pick your T up and hold it for a few minutes from time to time if it is out in the open and exploring anyways. With my A. Versicolor making webbing, I don't get to hold it as much. If it is in it's web tunnel, I don't bother it. That is it's version of a hide after all.

I just knew that this thread would turn into a "don't hold your T's" thread, instead of people wanting to actually tell the guy how often is to often on holding. That's what happened to the last thread that somebody started to ask the same question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## driller212

well thanks guys i guess i dont want to stress her too much :s. Um the previous owner also had the tarantula her whole life but he wasnt 100% sure of the age btw.


----------



## Fran

Im sorry but the OP was asking for opinions; Well that was my opinion.
They dont enjoy being held and move around/pet or and stress. They dont.

Now, do you want to handle them? Go ahead, they are yours.
But theres no such thing as " 5 min is ok, 7 is bad" . They dont enjoy any bothering,period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## curiousme

Fran said:


> Im sorry but the OP was asking for opinions; Well that was my opinion.
> They dont enjoy being held and move around/pet or and stress. They dont.
> 
> Now, do you want to handle them? Go ahead, they are yours.
> But theres no such thing as " 5 min is ok, 7 is bad" . They dont enjoy any bothering,period.


Well said

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Merfolk

For millions of years, when a bigger creature came close to a tarantula, it was to kill/eat it! Being the object of manipulation meant death... So I am pretty much sure that it is still a stressful experience for them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SPIDERBYTE

I might handle my T (rosea) about each week or two. Sometimes its just a few minutes, sometimes she will sit still on my arm, once even for 20 minutes while I watched TV.

It all depends on how the spider "feels" that day.  If it stays mellow, and takes frequent breaks in its crawling, or sits still for up to several minutes, that's pretty good. 

If it starts crawling non stop, or gets faster, then its getting stressed and its time to let her back to her hide/home. Sometimes they do the "shy spider" pose, they sit still, but are huddled up, legs covering eyes.

When I let her back into her cage, she will usually go for her hiding spot, if she doesnt, and is looking "lost" or pacing around, I'd carefully guide her to the hide using a soft brush ( I've rarely seen her do a threat pose, unless she's really spooked-but just in case she freaks out, its not my fingers on the line!)


----------



## DreadLobster

It could be a stressful experience. Or it could be nothing. You could handle her every day for the rest of her life without incident, or you could drop her and kill her, or get bit. Anything's possible. You just have to keep that in mind and always be careful. 

First, I would recommend always cupping and removing your T from its cage before handling. They are much less defensive when they're off their turf. 

Second, keep them close to the ground and/or above a soft surface to decrease the damage done if they do fall.

If you're handling them carefully enough, I'd venture to say that they might not even really know that they're being handled, and you're just a nice warm surface to sit on 

Some spiders are more jittery and less likely to sit still than others. Some are more defensive... so the "rules" kind of vary by individual. You just won't know until you try. Just keep in mind the risks.


----------



## Buckwheat

You stated "even though tarantulas don't have a personality etc since they barely have a brain." you might consider that they are smart enough to have you working for them 'round the clock..

Fact is, we try and equate them to some higher humanized form all the time in so many ways. First off, several species do have a "personality" to a degree that we associate with behavior traits which makes them desirable to some. 

In their own way, they are quite able to figure out an escape route, where shelter is, What is a possible prey item or a threat, where obtainable moisture is and so on and so fourth. The other fact is they have been around for some 450,000,000 million years and for the most part unchanged. That does not equate to brain power per say but does say something for them being able to figure out how to survive up to this point. They may be here after we're gone. Who knows. 

As for handling, I'd say if you want to do it. But again as stated above, they don't need any human interaction whatsoever for any reason other than to perhaps save them from a fall or some other disaster. They don't need it, they don't want it and they don't benefit from it in any way. Some simply allow it for a period of time. For some, there is a stress factor involved. The best thing for them observe and learn from your observations and husbandry trial and error. Lastly, just allow them to do what they do and what they are. Nothing more than a spider. A happy spider is an unseen spider. 
Best of luck.


----------



## CMAC

*Idk*

I don't know any of this stuff,but I know you can hold them for 5 minutes.Well it's your choice,but people don't want you to because they probably lost their tarantula doing it or they're scared.For me,I would hold it to make my spidey tame.(If it can be tame!)But what you can do is watch how the spider reacts to a certain amount of minutes.If it's running all over the place,put it back,staying calm,you can hold it a little longer,and if it's jumping,flicking hairs,and biting you definitely put it back!


----------



## Fran

CMAC said:


> I don't know any of this stuff,but I know you can hold them for 5 minutes.Well it's your choice,but people don't want you to because they probably lost their tarantula doing it or they're scared.For me,I would hold it to make my spidey tame.(If it can be tame!)


Yeah, thats what it is. Im scared of my tarantulas, thats why I have had thousands and bred dozens for 14 years.

About the handleing thing...*OF COURSE * with any doubt,the tarantula does not know that she is being handled in the hands of his owner "J.Smith" and that she wont be hurted...For crying outloud.But thats not the point, the point is  that,for them, thats a stress situation. From stress situations comes the run and fall,the bites,the hair kicking...And in the end, you are shortening the life of your animal or putting them in danger for no reason at all.

But hey, do as you please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xian

Whatever you do with your T is up to you, just be careful and enjoy. Welcome to the hobby.

Oh yeah, the earth isn't even this old.....


Buckwheat said:


> .... 450,000,000 million......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

Fran said:


> Tarantuls dont enjoy any petting or handleing. It is dangerous for them, and you could get bitten.
> My advice is  dont handle her at all, or the minimun.


+1



Avicularia Man said:


> These type of responses is why I said this thread should prove interesting.


-1



Mack&Cass said:


> It doesn't mean that she's enjoying herself, it means she doesn't know where she is, she knows something strange is happening and so she's laying down webbing because there isn't any there, they use their webbing to navigate. I don't think T's know they're being handled, they just know they're not at their home. And they are more active because to them, they're "lost". They don't move around much in their enclosure because they're comfortable, they're surrounded by their webbing and they're just waiting for food to come by.
> 
> Cass


+1



curiousme said:


> Why do you give an age approximation, if the previous owner had no idea?  Most adult G. _rosea_(it is better to use the scientific names, to avoid confusion caused by similar common names) are WildCaught and therefore, no one could tell you how old the tarantula is.
> 
> 
> 
> What you are witnessing is your tarantula trying to find something familiar/ a good hiding place and its wanderings/ perking up is to that end.  She leaves behind web as a kind of trail of breadcrumbs.
> 
> A happy tarantula is one that sits in one place for 13 hours, moves a few inches away and then sits there for hours.  So, going by this, no T ever 'enjoys' being handled.  Some of them tolerate it more, but they don't 'enjoy' being handled.  Knowing this, it is up to you to decide how much handling is too much.  We rarely handle ours, because even if they are calm and easily to handle; they act stressed once they are back in their enclosure.  Nothing make me regret handling more than a pouting T......
> 
> 
> 
> That is good.  You should also remember to always sit on the floor and keep your hands close to the floor to prevent injury from a fall.
> 
> It is always handy when they stroll right into the cup, isn't it?  My theory on that is that they like enclosed spaces and they interpret it as safe place.  Who knows if i'm right though, after all, i'm not a tarantula!
> 
> Welcome to the hobby/ addiction!


I've never seen a post from curiousme that *wasn't* +1 



Avicularia Man said:


> I just knew that this thread would turn into a "don't hold your T's" thread, instead of people wanting to actually tell the guy how often is to often on holding. That's what happened to the last thread that somebody started to ask the same question.


Telling someone that not handling them at all is _exactly_ what he's asking.  He wants to know how long we think is ok.  Saying 'no handling at all' is still a time frame, like the OP is asking.

-10



Fran said:


> Im sorry but the OP was asking for opinions; Well that was my opinion.
> They dont enjoy being held and move around/pet or and stress. They dont.
> 
> Now, do you want to handle them? Go ahead, they are yours.
> But theres no such thing as " 5 min is ok, 7 is bad" . They dont enjoy any bothering,period.


+1



CMAC said:


> I don't know any of this stuff,but I know you can hold them for 5 minutes.Well it's your choice,but people don't want you to because they probably lost their tarantula doing it or they're scared.For me,I would hold it to make my spidey tame.(If it can be tame!)But what you can do is watch how the spider reacts to a certain amount of minutes.If it's running all over the place,put it back,staying calm,you can hold it a little longer,and if it's jumping,flicking hairs,and biting you definitely put it back!


To the OP:  Please disregard the above quoted post altogether.

-1



Xian said:


> Oh yeah, the earth isn't even this old.....
> 
> 
> Buckwheat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...450,000,000 million...
Click to expand...

Rofl!

There, hope this helps. 

--Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamoK21

i like how alot of you belive the same species is exactly the same as each other i have 3 grammostola rosea's and all 3 are very very very diffrent one of them likes to explore the other is just well it does nothing and the other is some what defencive ....

i dont see how 1 study on several diffrent tarantulas can define there all the same. its like saying every human is exactly the same in every way "were all dull and dont like adrenaline" .... from my experience iv had tarantulas so relaxed in my hand its unreal iv even had a Grammostola rosea groom on me before so in terms of that not all tarantulas are the same ...

id say mate give ya Rosey a try shell let you no weather she is in the mood or not and if she anything like skarlet my rosey shell ask to be handled ....

i no im guna get alot of "Flameing" for what i have put but if you actually belive that every tarantula or in this case every grammostola rosea is exactly the same then really your way out of your league and really shud consider admiting you are completly wrong


----------



## DMBizeau

Most people that ask these sort have questions have usually come to their own conclusions before posting and are just looking for reassurance to their decision.

Whatever you choose to do keep your T's safety in mind when choosing to do so. The experienced members that are telling you not to hold them are taking that fact to heart and they are absolutely correct.

I do choose to hold SOME of my T's. I only hold the ones I feel I am causing the least amount of stress to and even then on a limited basis.

If you do choose to hold your T's please realise that innevitably you will get bitten, and please dont fling your T across the room like you didnt know it would eventually happen.


----------



## Rick & Brandy

*Guilty!!!!!!!!*

INTERESTING  INDEED!!!!

I hold my T's, alot of them, often. I will say that if the T starts to wonder I put that one back. I feel if they sit in my hand without moving, it is "calm"    ( for lack of a better word). I just can't help it, I love them. I realy think once you have had one for a while you can sort-of "read" (again, for lack of a better word) it. You all would have to say that if a T does not want to be held, It will let you know!!!!!! This is just me? I realy can't be the only one. Oh well, judge me if you must!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

xhexdx said:


> Telling someone that not handling them at all is _exactly_ what he's asking.  He wants to know how long we think is ok.  Saying 'no handling at all' is still a time frame, like the OP is asking.


Read his very first sentence. He is asking how often. Not if he should or shouldn't. Seems pretty darn clear to me what he is asking.

When people that have been in the hobby for awhile tells somebody new not to handle when they ask how often only ends with people whispering other newbies like me (not that it was a problem that you whispered me person that whispered me, because I enjoyed helping) and asking them because the people that have been around won't answer them, but instead simple say "don't hold them".

So you can +1 or -1 me all you wish. Bottom line is this. You people that have been here awhile that simple come in and say "don't handle at all" aren't helping us newbies at all. We are left to figure out on our own how often is too often with handling.

What's really funny is you come in and judge everybody else post, but help none yourself with input. Stop trolling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## xhexdx

Ok, let me clarify:

How often should you hold your spider?  Not at all, that's how often.

Was that spelled out clearly enough for you, Avicularia Man?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Shell

Avicularia Man said:


> Read his very first sentence. He is asking how often. Not if he should or shouldn't. Seems pretty darn clear to me what he is asking.
> 
> When people that have been in the hobby for awhile tells somebody new not to handle when they ask how often only ends with people whispering other newbies like me (not that it was a problem that you whispered me person that whispered me, because I enjoyed helping) and asking them because the people that have been around won't answer them, but instead simple say "don't hold them".
> 
> So you can +1 or -1 me all you wish. Bottom line is this. You people that have been here awhile that simple come in and say "don't handle at all" aren't helping us newbies at all. We are left to figure out on our own how often is too often with handling.
> 
> What's really funny is you come in and judge everybody else post, but help none yourself with input. Stop trolling.


The problem is this, the experienced people in the hobby can not give anyone an acceptable time frame for handling. There isn't one, and quite frankly, I agree with "don't handle them at all" (and yes I'm still a relative "newbie".)

If you choose to handle your spiders, that's you're choice of course, but expecting people who don't believe in handling, to tell you it's ok and for how long is ridiculous. If someone wants to handle them, then they need to figure out how long on their own, based on what they feel comfortable with, but that still won't change the fact that alot of people that have been in this hobby for a long time disagree. 

Oh, Joe (sorry, xhexdx) has a lot of experience and knowledge about this hobby, and is hardly "trolling."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xian

Avicularia Man said:


> Read his very first sentence. He is asking how often. Not if he should or shouldn't. Seems pretty darn clear to me what he is asking.
> 
> When people that have been in the hobby for awhile tells somebody new not to handle when they ask how often only ends with people whispering other newbies like me (not that it was a problem that you whispered me person that whispered me, because I enjoyed helping) and asking them because the people that have been around won't answer them, but instead simple say "don't hold them".
> 
> So you can +1 or -1 me all you wish. Bottom line is this. You people that have been here awhile that simple come in and say "don't handle at all" aren't helping us newbies at all. We are left to figure out on our own how often is too often with handling.
> 
> What's really funny is you come in and judge everybody else post, but help none yourself with input. Stop trolling.



How much should I hold my tarantula, Zero is good answer, whether you agree with it or not.

I understand that you enjoy helping, but considering you've had tarantulas for what, about a month now? How much are you really helping by posting on everything you can find, but putting forth very little useable information. If you spent a little bit more time using the search function and gathering information, you could answer some of these posts helpfully. Instead you just bash on people that have been in this hobby for many years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

I rest my case. No help to us newbies at all. Again if he is asking, it should be clear he is going to hold them. So saying "don't hold them" isn't helping him.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Avicularia Man

xhexdx said:


> Ok, let me clarify:
> 
> How often should you hold your spider?  Not at all, that's how often.
> 
> Was that spelled out clearly enough for you, Avicularia Man?


Again. He asked how often "CAN" he hold his T's. Not how often he "SHOULD" hold his T's.  Also, what's spelling got to do with anything? stay on topic please.


----------



## Avicularia Man

Xian said:


> How much should I hold my tarantula, Zero is good answer, whether you agree with it or not.
> 
> I understand that you enjoy helping, but considering you've had tarantulas for what, about a month now? How much are you really helping by posting on everything you can find, but putting forth very little useable information. If you spent a little bit more time using the search function and gathering information, you could answer some of these posts helpfully. Instead you just bash on people that have been in this hobby for many years.


You have no clue what information I put forth. What part of I was "PMed" did you miss? that means you can't even see what I helped with. I said I enjoyed helping him in a "PM", so your little "putting forth very little useable information" comment is a bit on the silly side considering you have no clue what I typed in response to that PM.


----------



## Xian

Avicularia Man said:


> You have no clue what information I put forth. What part of I was "PMed" did you miss? that means you can't even see what I helped with. I said I enjoyed helping him in a "PM", so your little "putting forth very little useable information" comment is a bit on the silly side considering you have no clue what I typed in response to that PM.


You're correct, how would I know what you PM?????:?

I can however read the 123 posts, and that's just the ones in the Scientific Question section. I find it hard to believe that in a month's worth of experience that you can have that much information to pass on? 
Respond how you will, I've made my point clear.

Sorry about jacking your thread!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## that70sshow

i think avic man is just trying to see what the veterans have to say about how often they handle( for the vets that DO handle). from what i can tell, hes just getting bashed for really no reason:?


----------



## natebugman

Why do so many of these posts have to end up so nasty? We have differing opinions, so what? State your opinion, back it up, and end it. There's no need for this endless bickering. It get's so bad that you lose the original point of the OP.


----------



## curiousme

i guess if we want to be literal about it, we should ask if he has hands; because then we could tell him YES, you CAN handle your tarantula as long as you want...............

Since he asked a question that is unanswerable, people answered the question that should have been asked.  

Also, AvicMan reiteration is a very good learning technique and hardly being 'no help to newbies.'  Honestly, i don't feel you have been around long enough to make that assertion, nor are you correct in any way.  The posters in this thread have given the OP the only thing we can, our opinions.  It is up to him to determine how he is going to care for his pet.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

that70sshow said:


> i think avic man is just trying to see what the veterans have to say about how often they handle( for the vets that DO handle). from what i can tell, hes just getting bashed for really no reason:?


At least it is clear to somebody. Glad you understand.


----------



## Xian

curiousme said:


> i guess if we want to be literal about it, we should ask if he has hands; because then we could tell him YES, you CAN handle your tarantula as long as you want...............
> 
> Since he asked a question that is unanswerable, people answered the question that should have been asked.
> 
> Also, AvicMan reiteration is a very good learning technique and hardly being 'no help to newbies.'  Honestly, i don't feel you have been around long enough to make that assertion, nor are you correct in any way.  The posters in this thread have given the OP the only thing we can, our opinions.  It is up to him to determine how he is going to care for his pet.


Honestly, if you think I haven't been on the boards long enough, you would be correct. If you think I haven't kept tarantulas long enough, you would be incorrect.

I haven't been around the boards long enough, but I am smart enough to see that Avicularia Man just set the table for a flaming match with his first two posts. Not until his third post does he give a reasonable opinion on the opening question. His 4th post, he's telling a veteran T keeper he can't read.(trolling) Using terms like 'whispering', which I didn't know the meaning of, shows that he knows more board edicate than I do. Then again accuses people of not helping and trolling. By doing so he is trolling.
His 5th and 6th posts, he's repeating himself, trolling.
He trolled long enough to get a flame out of me.
So I'm not sure how all this is a method of educating himself?


----------



## BrettG

natebugman said:


> Why do so many of these posts have to end up so nasty? We have differing opinions, so what? State your opinion, back it up, and end it. There's no need for this endless bickering. It get's so bad that you lose the original point of the OP.


 Ha,welcome to AB,where a simple question turns into a mess like this overnight.This is exactly why it is easier to just search than actually ask a question about certain subjects around here.So next time your fingers are just itching to post a question like the OP did,don't.


----------



## jebbewocky

*head-desk*
None=0,0 is a number.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## curiousme

Xian, we are in agreement and i wasn't in ANY way making a statement about your experience.  In fact i was shocked that you thought that, so i apologize if i somehow came across as such.  

Post counts and join dates don't really mean squat, because there are people that post on anything and up their count; or lurk mainly and only stick their heads out for the really unique/ tough questions.  The best way to tell who to listen to, is to read their posts and decide for yourself whether they sound experienced.  We have been in the hobby just over a year, so i only give advice on things i actually have some sort of experience with.  That is not always the case here.

EDIT, i think a misplaced comma is the culprit.  My statement in the second paragraph was TO AvicMan, so should have read more like this:



> @ AvicMan ~ reiteration is a very good learning technique and hardly being 'no help to newbies.'


i bet the OP has enough opinions by now and the thread is deteriorating fast........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xian

curiousme said:


> Xian, we are in agreement and i wasn't in ANY way making a statement about your experience.  In fact i was shocked that you thought that, so i apologize if i somehow came across as such.
> 
> Post counts and join dates don't really mean squat, because there are people that post on anything and up their count; or lurk mainly and only stick their heads out for the really unique/ tough questions.  The best way to tell who to listen to, is to read their posts and decide for yourself whether they sound experienced.  We have been in the hobby just over a year, so i only give advice on things i actually have some sort of experience with.  That is not always the case here.
> 
> EDIT, i think a misplaced comma is the culprit.  My statement in the second paragraph was TO AvicMan, so should have read more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet the OP has enough opinions by now and the thread is deteriorating fast........


curiousme- My Bad, I didn't read your post closely enough!


----------



## ReMoVeR

BrerttG said:


> Ha,welcome to AB,where a simple question turns into a mess like this overnight.This is exactly why it is easier to just search than actually ask a question about certain subjects around here.So next time your fingers are just itching to post a question like the OP did,don't.


kinda what happens and...



that70sshow said:


> i think avic man is just trying to see what the veterans have to say about how often they handle( for the vets that DO handle). from what i can tell, hes just getting bashed for really no reason:?


i agree with this but.. avicularia man did not start the answer the best way either so yeah... all messed up.. get over it and enjoy the boards and the hobby x)

//Tiago


----------



## Big B

xhexdx said:


> Ok, let me clarify:
> 
> How often should you hold your spider?  Not at all, that's how often.
> 
> Was that spelled out clearly enough for you, Avicularia Man?


I agree or +1


----------



## Big B

avicularia man said:


> you have no clue what information i put forth. What part of i was "pmed" did you miss? That means you can't even see what i helped with. I said i enjoyed helping him in a "pm", so your little "putting forth very little useable information" comment is a bit on the silly side considering you have no clue what i typed in response to that pm.



pumpkin, do you need a hug?


----------



## Avicularia Man

Big B said:


> pumpkin, do you need a hug?


Sorry, but you are so late to the ball game, that everybody has already gone home. Thanks for showing up anyways.


----------



## xhexdx

Xian said:


> ...Using terms like 'whispering', which I didn't know the meaning of, shows that he knows more board edicate than I do.


Actually, 'whispering' is more of a gaming term (MUDs, MMORPGs, that sort of thing), not a forum term.  So no, it doesn't show more board etiquette.


----------



## Xian

xhexdx said:


> Actually, 'whispering' is more of a gaming term (MUDs, MMORPGs, that sort of thing), not a forum term.  So no, it doesn't show more board etiquette.


Thank you for that tip, not to say anything about my spelling of, etiquette!


----------



## xhexdx

No problem.


----------



## Fran

I think the one not getting it is you, Avicularia.
curiosme and some others explained it already, so I dont relly want to  keep on going with that, but...

Asking how long is ok to handle a tarantula can be perfectly answered with 0,nothing,dont handle them at all.

For those who think this "bashing" is the way it gets around here...well, there are questions that cant have any other answer.

Maybe from now on we should ask first what kind of answer are you whiling to accept and understand, and then we will go from there.

PS: When I started keeping t's when I was a kid  my brother told me, "you shouldnt handle them/bother them, let them be, its better for them. They are not like a dog,they dont enjoy our interaction".
It really helped me and I really appreciate that was his advice from day 1.
So yes, this helps the OP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackuul

I only have one that, through observation on my part, is not easily stressed by handling.  She sits on my hand, I look her over, let her crawl a bit on my palms, and then she goes back into her habitat, and every single time she goes right back to her sitting spot and just sits.  I've fed her right after without issue, just to see if she was stressed though the "Spiders wont eat when stressed" info I was told early on.  

The other spiders have varying tolerances of handling - from "Opening the lid freaks me out" to "I will bite you if you touch the water dish" to as described above "I don't care.  Crickets?" to "You're not taking the water dish, it is mine!" tug of war. 

Every single spider I have, even the slings, have different personalities and quirks.  Although all the slings are universally skittish so far (with one exception) they each have their own little personalities already.  I know for one of them I cant open the lid all the way or it will try to dart out, while for the others it varies.  For one of them, I could take the lid off, toss in a cricket, watch it eat the cricket, put the lid on, and put it back on the shelf without disturbing it.  For the rest I have to let them settle before they eat.


----------



## CMAC

*You people are off topic.*

I've been handling my tarantula for the past 2 days.  :clap: She doesn't seem to mind. In fact she acts like a perfect lady.But now to the point.You can have any time limit as long as the tarantula is fine with it.If you hold for five minutes and that's your schedule,one day the tarantula is skittish and is running everywhere.Don't hold it at all!If the tarantula is fine and being calm,don't hold it for an HOUR BECAUSE IT'S CALM!Hold it as long as you think you should (my opinion is for at least 5 to 10 minutes).And people,don't say no just because that's what you think!Actually tell what the person is asking!:?


----------



## CMAC

Fran,you don't answer the stupid question.People! just say on how long you should hold it and can you hold each day.If you disagree,than don't post a stupid reply.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zoltan

CMAC said:


> Fran,you don't answer the stupid question.People! just say on how long you should hold it and can you hold each day.If you disagree,than don't post a stupid reply.


So what you're saying is that everybody who disagrees with you should just shut their mouths, right? :?

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## xhexdx

Zoltan said:


> So what you're saying is that everybody who disagrees with you should just shut their mouths, right? :?


That's about what it sounds like to me... :wall:


----------



## Fran

CMAC said:


> Fran,you don't answer the stupid question.People! just say on how long you should hold it and can you hold each day.If you disagree,than don't post a stupid reply.


 Go get a book and learn something, do yourself a favor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shypoet

I'd say rarely. Unless you need to handle her for cleaning the tank or whatever, don't. She's happy and fine, and doesn't need to be held. My hubby does handle Suzie, but it's not often. I prefer to just leave her alone. 

If you want to handle her for whatever reason, be aware of her mood. Always make sure she is offered food before you handle her. 

Better yet, just get The Tarantula Keeper's Guide book, which you can search for online. There is a whole chapter in there about handling.


----------



## Avicularia Man

So Driller, have you been holding your T any?


----------



## curiousme

CMAC said:


> Fran,you don't answer the stupid question.People! just say on how long you should hold it and can you hold each day.


Zero *is* an answer, but the question is really *not* an answerable one with anything but *opinions*.  That is what the OP got, so i have a hard time understanding where this hostility matriculated from.



> If you disagree,than don't post a stupid reply.


You mean like posting a stupid reply, to tell people *not* to post stupid replies...........

I thought this thread was over with days ago............


----------



## Smitty78

I think we are about to screw up Mr. Deranged's WOW time. What a stupid topic to even begin with. Did the original poster think of searching for the word "HOLD"? 

Avicularia Man, 

Come hold my King Cobra. After that, please let the board know if 5 or 10 minutes is sufficient. Thanks!


----------



## Avicularia Man

Smitty78 said:


> I think we are about to screw up Mr. Derranged's WOW time. What a stupid topic to even begin with. Did the original poster think of searching for the word "HOLD"?
> 
> Avicularia Man,
> 
> Come hold my King Cobra. After that, please let the board know if 5 or 10 minutes is sufficient. Thanks!


I will hold it for an hour if you wish. See unlike Tarantulas, I have been into snakes for over 24 years and have no problem with holding a hot. Even owned a few when I was younger. Nothing hard about holding a hot. Simply hold it behind it's head and problem solved. If it is a big king, then it might take two hands. Besides, comparing somthing that can kill you to a G. rosea is hardly the same thing. Not even close.
Don't hate just because some of us like to hold our T's. You don't see me complaining because you don't like to hold yours do you?
Why you so uptight anyways? All I did was ask him if he has held it yet.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Smitty78

Avicularia Man said:


> I will hold it for an hour if you wish. See unlike Tarantulas, I have been into snakes for over 24 years and have no problem with holding a hot. Even owned a few when I was younger. Nothing hard about holding a hot. Simply hold it behind it's head and problem solved. If it is a big king, then it might take two hands. Besides, comparing somthing that can kill you to a G. rosea is hardly the same thing. Not even close.
> Don't hate just because some of us like to hold our T's. You don't see me complaining because you don't like to hold yours do you?
> Why you so uptight anyways? All I did was ask him if he has held it yet.


No reason. No reason at all. Ignorance is bliss. You have one of those down for sure.

p.s. remind me to throw my cell in the toilet before you come over. Just in case ya know!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avicularia Man

Smitty78 said:


> No reason. No reason at all. Ignorance is bliss. You have one of those down for sure.
> 
> p.s. remind me to throw my cell in the toilet before you come over. Just in case ya know!


Still uptight I see. That's ok. I have come to expect no less from people here like you.
What's wrong? No big comeback once I put it out there I am no newb with reptiles huh? Heh figures. And throwing your cell into the toilet....no I don't get what you mean. Is this some weird fetish of yours I should be watching out for or something? Not understanding the point of throwing a phone in a toilet. That's just weird behavior if you ask me.


----------



## xhexdx

Not that you'll see this, but he's referring to having no way to call the paramedics when you get tagged.

Seemed pretty obvious to me...


----------



## CMAC

*Shut-up Fran*



Fran said:


> Go get a book and learn something, do yourself a favor.


I paid 20 dollars on a book that teaches you everything that a novice tarantula owner should know.It even tells you how to hold a tarantula and I've learned a lot from that book.The book is called "The Tarantula Keeper Guide".So shut-up   Fran and learn that this thread is for "How long you should hold a tarantula". :?   Well congrats Fran for learning how to be stupid  and post on threads that your not helping the tarantula owner at all!  Oh yeah bye-bye to this thread because no one is helping driller.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Oh my... C... there's no need for _that_! Fran is a great guy. Really. 

AS per the OP...

I agree that a content T is a T that is never handled. And no, I am not "against" handling altogether. 

Here is the way I see it. 

Handling the T: 

This is something that _you_ (as the Ts owner) do for _your own_ personal pleasure. 

You and you alone derive enjoyment out of this, and since we can't know what the T thinks/feels about being handled... well, here are the possible consequences should you choose to handle your T and something should go wrong:

At best, the T will get nothing out of it (as far as we know) aside from a brief stroll upon some strange arm-shaped "branches."

At worst, the T could fall and become injured. The T might also get stressed being out of its enclosure, its comfort zone. 

It might bite you - always something to be aware of, not afraid of, just be respectful of the T. 

Should it bite you, will you reflexively jerk away and drop or otherwise harm the T? 

Personally? I don't know what my first response would be, as I have yet to get bitten by one of my Ts. And I certainly don't ever handle my Ts unless I am mentally prepared to do so. I make myself focus on the T, not myself - realizing that if it bites me, I will sit there calmly and take the bite. Hopefully, should that bite ever occur, I will be able to do that and not instinctively react to physical stimuli in a manner that would harm my T. THIS reason is why I handle my Ts only sparingly - because I would hate to be the cause of my Ts demise/injury.

After you take all that into consideration, handling Ts is very rewarding and is a nice way to enjoy your pet.

I handle my Ts VERY VERY VERY _infrequently_, but when I do, I am careful and I do enjoy it. _I_ enjoy it. It would be very arrogant to assume that the T must be deriving enjoyment, so I don't handle my Ts for long amounts of time. Just a few minutes - and I mean a FEW, as in 3-4 mins, sometimes less. There is no set time parameter. 

Again, I do agree with the "do not handle your T" rule of thumb, but I do handle mine now and again... at my own risk, at my Ts risk. 

Someone on these boards said (quite eloquently, in fact) that Ts are best kept as if they were fine plants or orchids - beautiful to look at, rewarding to grow and to keep, but don't touch them unless you absolutely must. There is simply no need and you may end up doing harm to the Ts you love.


----------



## Fran

CMAC said:


> I paid 20 dollars on a book that teaches you everything that a novice tarantula owner should know.It even tells you how to hold a tarantula and I've learned a lot from that book.The book is called "The Tarantula Keeper Guide".So shut-up   Fran and learn that this thread is for "How long you should hold a tarantula". :?   Well congrats Fran for learning how to be stupid  and post on threads that your not helping the tarantula owner at all!  Oh yeah bye-bye to this thread because no one is helping driller.



You are showing  absolut ignorance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fran

@Mad Hatter,

mI too  feel the "need" of holding them very often, I just preffer to do whats best for them and in the long run, best for me which is not to handle them.
But of course I have done it several  times , and if you are gonna do it, at least as you said do it for a short period of time, and be ready for anything.

PSD: How are you doing Hannah!!!!


----------



## DMBizeau

Fran said:


> I too  feel the "need" of holding them very often, I just preffer to do whats best for them and in the long run, best for me which is not to handle them.
> But of course I have done it several  times , and if you are gonna do it, at least as you said do it for a short period of time, and be ready for anything.


well put Fran.


----------



## Arachnopets

*Admin Note*



CMAC said:


> I've been handling my tarantula for the past 2 days.  :clap: She doesn't seem to mind.


Did she tell you this, herself? :wall:



CMAC said:


> I paid 20 dollars on a book that teaches you everything that a novice tarantula owner should know.


Please define what you mean by "everything" and what how much you paid for it has to do with anything at all?


There is NOTHING out there that will teach you "everything", period. Not any book, not any website, nothing. You know why? Because no one can possibly know "everything". I mean you are just being plain old silly now. :?

Now as for the OP original question, I always like to respond with this: would you handle a goldfish? Assuming your answer is no, then it's pretty much the same thing IMHO. If you are wondering if there is any "official rule or law" or specified or designated or approved amount of time, there is not. It would boil down to your own personal preference (and the tarantula's, of course). Remember, the only one who gains anything at all from holding/handling a tarantula is you. 

And yes, a less than 60 second search of simply "handle" would have alerted you to much that you have already witnessed in this thread. 

Oh and because this is my new favorite post, please I urge you all to remind yourselves here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1571068&postcount=44



"She who rules He who rules" has spoken. 

Debby


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Well, this was a fun read. Though, I am impressed that there were....wait, there weren't any posts shoving the DO NOT HANDLE rhetoric down the OP's throat. I am thrilled to see the growth within the forum regarding this topic!!!

But the fighting has got to stop!!! We all keep T's, and freehandling is a personal choice. Everyone handles (given that I am a career "Material Handler," I define handling as the second you touch the enclosure), but not everyone feels inclined to have their bugs crawling on them. And that's ok too!!!

Personally, I enjoy interacting with my spiders. But that is my choice, and not a wrong one either. I do not see the risks and dangers the same way everyone else does. I see it as projected fears. Rather than listen to the fear, be prepared (all safety precautions and tools in place), and use what I know about that spider to guide me. I "listen" to my T's....I let them tell me if they will allow me to interact with them. They also tell me when they are done. If you're prepared, and know your T, there is no reason to fear.

Being in a state of fear (as opposed to being reasonably cautious), the tarantula will pick up on it. Honestly, those who are afraid of something going wrong should not be playing with venomous creatures, because that is when things will really go wrong!!!! I say freehandle as long as the T is cool with it, but be smart about it.......just because my Rosie will sit and watch a movie with me doesn't mean she should be out that long, or have our dinner and movie dates every day. Far be it from me to tell you what to do with your T's, but before you make these decisions, I urge you to practice a bit of restraint as well.

Oh...for the record: NONE of my T's are any more or less stressed by freehandling than they are during rehousing or feeding or any time I have to be in their enclosures. After it's done, and they realign themselves with their environment, they are not bothered at all.


----------



## xhexdx

Arachnopets said:


> Remember, the only one who gains (or loses) anything at all from holding/handling a tarantula is you.


Tell that to the spider that was mishandled and fell 4 feet to the ground, rupturing its abdomen. :}

I'd say the only one who gains anything would be the human, but both parties are at risk to lose.



xsyorra said:


> *Oh...for the record: NONE of my T's are any more or less stressed by freehandling than they are during rehousing or feeding or any time I have to be in their enclosures. After it's done, and they realign themselves with their environment, they are not bothered at all.*


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you.

With respect, nobody can accurately say whether the tarantula is stressed more, less, or at all.  We _assume_ they do stress out, and we (as responsible tarantula owners) try to minimize their stress level as best as we can.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Thanks for pointing that out, Joe. I do sometimes overlook the fact that we do not know for sure what's up with tarantula psychology. Conversely, using that argument, how can we say that the T does not appreciate being freehandled???

Just a little more food for thought.


----------



## xhexdx

You're right, we can't say for sure.  I would say, however, that it is more likely they prefer to remain on familiar ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pociemon

Good post xsyorra, i do this too, but i respect people who dont, it is a personal choice. I have been to many private homes with people who chants "no handling" around to every post even though the handling question is not asked. And many of them handle their T´s to show them when guest arrive, and many who say they handle alot, and when guests arrive dont have the nerve to do it. So i mostly dont bother discussing the subject, being on the internet is another world than IRL for sure. 

It is sad to see these threads going down the toilet with these flame wars all the time. It would be nice to see people respecting other peoples views, but i guess i wont see that in my lifetime;( 

As for beginners, handling is allways exciting because everything is new, normal for everyone. Mostly when this is tried, your admiration for the animal changes to other things instead handling, because they have tried it out.

Just my opinion.


----------



## curiousme

xsyorra said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, Joe. I do sometimes overlook the fact that we do not know for sure what's up with tarantula psychology.


Thank you for putting that so civilly, I almost fell out of my chair.(actually i am on the couch)  Two people disagreeing a little without taking it to the mat!  That's so nice!



> Conversely, using that argument, how can we say that the T does not appreciate being freehandled???


No, we cannot speak for a T, we can only examine its behavior to try and determine its 'mood.'  However, people won't agree on that part.  What we interpret from our Ts may be interpreted differently by the next.  

Our Ts do not seem to enjoy handling, judging by their behavior.  

Are they handled?  Yes, when moving enclosures and on impromptu photo shoots during feeding time.(this is usually when they decide to venture out of the enclosure)  

Do i think it hurts them, no, as long as we take the proper precautions.  However, just because precautions are taken, there isn't a guarantee that no harm will come to either party.  

That is why it is up to each T keeper to make their own decision about it.  No one can really do it for you.......


----------



## Arachnopets

xhexdx said:


> I'd say the only one who gains anything would be the human, but both parties are at risk to lose.



Thanks Joe, I stand corrected. 

(Don't get used to it) ;P

Debby


----------



## xhexdx

Arachnopets said:


> Thanks Joe, I stand corrected.
> 
> (Don't get used to it) ;P
> 
> Debby


Duly noted. :}


----------



## Henry Kane

curiousme said:


> That is why it is up to each T keeper to make their own decision about it.  No one can really do it for you.......


 :clap:

If one were to search the forums for all the "debates" (<--very conservative term in some cases) over handling, one might go insane wondering how the above quote escapes so many, so often. Of course, this mantra is absent in too many forums in life altogether, but that may be a conversation for the watering hole. No....wait...


----------



## Buckwheat

Dear Xian, 

I'm not sure where you went to school, but i beg to differ with you. The earth is somewhere around 4.5 billion years old. I might be off on my tarantula dates as it was just off the top of my head but tarantulas walked the earth with the some of the biggest reptiles on earth some 280 million years ago. In other words..Dinosaurs! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Xian

Buckwheat said:


> Dear Xian,
> 
> I'm not sure where you went to school, but i beg to differ with you. The earth is somewhere around 4.5 billion years old. I might be off on my tarantula dates as it was just off the top of my head but tarantulas walked the earth with the some of the biggest reptiles on earth some 280 million years ago. In other words..Dinosaurs!
> 
> Thank you very much.


Buckwheat,
I know where I went to school at, and that is where they taught us that 450,000,000 million, is not 4.5 billion, 4,500 million is 4.5 billion.

But Thanks for trying to educate me, maybe you should consult your school next time.


----------



## Buckwheat

your simply not worth response time. I've already explained myself here. 

Good luck.


----------



## hassman789

this is a VERY controversial topic i see. i have been scolded by people for asking questions like this lol! i feel it is "ok" if your tarantula is showing absolutly no signs of skittishness leave it alone. and even if it is being completly calm dont abuse priviledge of it being nice. and i wouldnt say more than once a week. i know its fun but for the tarantulas sake


----------



## Xian

Buckwheat said:


> your simply not worth response time. I've already explained myself here.
> Good luck.


Sorry I'm not worth your time...
I was just trying to show you your numbers were off....


Buckwheat said:


> ...The other fact is they have been around for some 450,000,000 million years and for the most part unchanged....





Xian said:


> Oh yeah, the earth isn't even this old.....





Buckwheat said:


> Dear Xian,
> 
> I'm not sure where you went to school, but i beg to differ with you. The earth is somewhere around 4.5 billion years old.....
> 
> Thank you very much.





Xian said:


> Buckwheat,
> I know where I went to school at, and that is where they taught us that 450,000,000 million, is not 4.5 billion, 4,500 million is 4.5 billion....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draychen

I hate to point something out.. easily found information: Read the Tarantula Keeper's guide. In fact, under handling, the writers ENCOURAGE the handling of all Ts you are comfortable and compitent with. In fact, it states further that they are extremely hardy creatures and will not easily stress unless handled incorrectly. It further states that most often the case of the many of the naysayers about handling are just too uncomfortable to do so. Not saying that's the case with everyone or even half the people. Handling Ts is also said to make them accustomed to it the more often you (properly) handle them. It also helps to create a better reputation for them, as they are often viewed in a negative light. I trust these writers, as they have had MANY years of expierence with thousands of Ts (A combined 75 years, I believe, and that was stated 12 years ago for the book's 2nd printing). It is also considered the most scientific up-to-date book on Ts, and among T keepers, it is called the T Bible. And with great reason. I would accept anything Stanley Schultz  and Marguerite Schultz as the word of god when it comes to Ts.. So please, handling Ts is more a personal preference. If done properly, there is no reason to scream 'STRESS'! when research backs it rather than personal opnion. My 2 cents, backed by research. I don't mean this response to offend anyone, merely stating what is considered scientific fact. 

PS: If you think handling a spider is stressful on it.. imagine what would happen in the wild with predators trying to attack them daily, and not having a controlled encloseure that keeps their temperatures right and a steady food source coming. If handling a T properly would stress it enough to servely effect it's health or kill it... then they would not last a hour in the wild. Stress would kill them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mack&Cass

Draychen does make a good point. In someone's picture thread it shows him mating H. macs on his hand. If the Ts were stressed out, I don't think they'd be doing the wild thing on him. Interesting, indeed.

Cass


----------



## Singapore_Blue1

*Jumping on board*

I have no choice but to put in my two cents on this subject again. Handling a T is beneficial for both the owner and the T. Some use the excuse of stress, well its funny I had a successful sac within three days of handling the mother. The T's do become accustomed to being handled and having the owner more hands on actually prevents bites in my opinion. I've handled all of my T's and had no bites in 15 years so I feel my experience backs up my opinion. I've handled T's such as H. lividum, P. regalis, P. metallica, Xenesthis sp. white, P. ultramarinus, P. nigricolor, H. maculata, M. balfouri just to name a few so its not like I'm messing with a Grammostola here. Anyone who says that you shouldn't handle your T's and has never handled one more than a few times really has no ground to make such comments on this subject. They are basing there opinions on science rather than personal experience. Sometimes science has its flaws and at times it overlooks things. A great example would be the discovery of an octopus using tools. Why is this a big deal, well its an invert folks thats why. Look it up online for those who didn't see that on the nightly news. Last I checked that takes a degree of intelligence to aquire such a skill. Prior to the video scientists said that an octopus had no mental ability to do such actions. There is more to these creatures than meets the eye like the octopus and the longer I keep T's the more I learn about them day after day.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## xhexdx

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> I have no choice but to put in my two cents on this subject again. Handling a T is beneficial for both the owner and the T. Some use the excuse of stress, well its funny I had a successful sac within three days of handling the mother. The T's do become accustomed to being handled and having the owner more hands on actually prevents bites in my opinion. I've handled all of my T's and had no bites in 15 years so I feel my experience backs up my opinion. I've handled T's such as H. lividum, P. regalis, P. metallica, Xenesthis sp. white, P. ultramarinus, P. nigricolor, H. maculata, M. balfouri just to name a few so its not like I'm messing with a Grammostola here. Anyone who says that you shouldn't handle your T's and has never handled one more than a few times really has no ground to make such comments on this subject. They are basing there opinions on science rather than personal experience. Sometimes science has its flaws and at times it overlooks things. A great example would be the discovery of an octopus using tools. Why is this a big deal, well its an invert folks thats why. Look it up online for those who didn't see that on the nightly news. Last I checked that takes a degree of intelligence to aquire such a skill. Prior to the video scientists said that an octopus had no mental ability to do such actions. There is more to these creatures than meets the eye like the octopus and the longer I keep T's the more I learn about them day after day.


That's all fine and dandy, but the argument isn't always about whether it's stressful for the spider or not.  Some argue that they would like limit their interaction with the spider as much as possible (trying to keep them as close to being in nature as can be, given the circumstances).

Yes, I know all about, "If you're trying to keep it as close to nature as you can, don't keep them to begin with."  That's not my point.  My point is, there is more to this argument than 'stress or no stress'.


----------



## splangy

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Anyone who says that you shouldn't handle your T's and has never handled one more than a few times really has no ground to make such comments on this subject. They are basing there opinions on science rather than personal experience.


Really?  is that where hundreds of years of developing the scientific method has brought us?  to reject science and rely on personal experience?  We might as well throw out quantum mechanics, general relativity and gravity, then!  My personal experiences don't really match that science.

Sorry... i'm a huge science nerd, can't be talking bad about science.  lol  (nothing personal, please don't hate me!!!)

Asking how often you can handle a T is like asking how often you can drive drunk, and then expecting someone to come out and actually say it's ok to drive drunk, but no more than once a week for 20 minutes....  (ignore the legal aspects for the sake of argument)

Yeah, not all drunk driving experiences end badly.  But... it's still not worth it.

It's sad that people are being attacked for saying that 0 is the appropriate amount of time to handle your T.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## NateTheGreat

Buckwheat said:


> your simply not worth response time. I've already explained myself here.
> 
> Good luck.


Xian is right...

You said 450,000,000 million.

That equals 450,000,000,000,000. Four hundred and fifty trillion.

Do you think that the earth is older than the universe?


----------



## Singapore_Blue1

*Read closely*

OK, first saying that we should repudiate "proven" science such as gravity, quantum mechanics, and general relativity is a bit much don't you think??  To clear this up I said that science doesn't always see everything, sometimes there are areas that we "genuinely" have a limited knowledge. Second, comparing handling a tarantula to driving drunk a bit much too:?:? How many T's have you handled to make such a statement?? I've been handling every day for the past 15 years, you?? I doubt your data is sufficient to make such a consequential claim. Man I would have a heck of a streak if 15 years is all luck huh???You would think that with 15 years of handling aggressive T's I would have gotten tagged by now?Tell my P. metallica that.. Or maybe my H. lividum Also I am not attacking anyone for not handling their T's. If you are uncomfortable handling them you really shouldn't handle them. If you want to replicate nature then thats cool too. My question to you is how are you any different if you are saying don't handle your T when you don't or never have handled them? Thats like telling someone to invest in certain areas of the stock market when you haven't had any experience investing yourself. No offense your credibility is in question without personal experience.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## xhexdx

With respect,

Saying "I handle spiders every day for 15 years" is only what *you *say.  There's no proof.

Granted, anything anyone says on here is all speculation.  But still...15 years of handling *every day?*

I'm only a few hours away.  I'd be happy to drive down on a weekend so you can handle all these guys for me; I'll even bring my camera to capture the moment.


----------



## splangy

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> OK, first saying that we should repudiate "proven" science such as gravity, quantum mechanics, and general relativity is a bit much don't you think??  To clear this up I said that science doesn't always see everything, sometimes there are areas that we "genuinely" have a limited knowledge. Second, comparing handling a tarantula to driving drunk a bit much too:?:? How many T's have you handled to make such a statement?? I've been handling every day for the past 15 years, you?? I doubt your data is sufficient to make such a consequential claim. Man I would have a heck of a streak if 15 years is all luck huh???You would think that with 15 years of handling aggressive T's I would have gotten tagged by now?Tell my P. metallica that.. Or maybe my H. lividum Also I am not attacking anyone for not handling their T's. If you are uncomfortable handling them you really shouldn't handle them. If you want to replicate nature then thats cool too. My question to you is how are you any different if you are saying don't handle your T when you don't or never have handled them? Thats like telling someone to invest in certain areas of the stock market when you haven't had any experience investing yourself. No offense your credibility is in question without personal experience.


The three physics concepts I listed are three of the most disputed and rehashed hypotheses out there.  They are by no means "proven" science.  

I understand what you are saying about me having a lack of data.  But... by the same token, I also have a lack of data about drunk driving.  For all I know, it could be waaay safer than everyone makes it out to be.  However, there are things that I know about cognitive function when a person is drunk that lead me to assume it is risky.  Handling a tarantula parallels that.  There are significiant risks when handling one.  One drop could kill the tarantula.  I'd say the risks of death or injury to a tarantula when they are being handled are probably pretty similar to the risks of driving drunk.

I do handle my Ts (I avoid the more defensive ones, though).  But I try to minimize it as much as possible.  Really, my only reason for doing it is if I need to clean out a cage.... Or sometimes I'm bored... and I admit it, I poke my rosea's leg just to watch her do something (I'm awful I know).  But I'm not taking them out and holding them for sheer joy.

I have similar experiences to you in not being hurt, and I would honestly attribute it to your skill, and not to the tarantulas getting used to you.  I grew up hunting ants, my dad is an entomologist.  From birth almost, I was brought up to collect ants for collection.  I've collected hundreds of thousands of ants, and even discovered a couple new species.  I can catch any ant with my bare hands (no matter how fast or how many obstacles for them to hide under), not injure the ant at all, and I NEVER get stung.  I'm so good, I can literally shove my hand into a fire ant nest, and they can't touch me.  At one point, the site we were at got invaded by army ants (the ones that swarm out and cover and kill anything they run in to).  It was intense, everyone around me got pegged, but not me.  That doesn't mean I've trained the ants to accept me.  It means I'm damn good at anticipating and predicting their behavior and I do all the right things to avoid being stung.


----------



## Fran

Thats the magic of posting on internet boards, you can put whatever you want and call it "truth". 

About what Singapore Blue said...Basically, how can you know if to stick your t into a microwave oven is bad, if you have never done it and  dont have the experience?
You need to handle T's for "15 years every day" in order to say its good or bad for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## splangy

Thank you Fran!  The microwave is probably a more apt comparison than drunk driving.  lol


----------



## Fran

splangy said:


> Thank you Fran!  The microwave is probably a more apt comparison than drunk driving.  lol


Sorry, i really didnt read your last post.You basically explained the same there. 
But is true...I mean yeah, you need proof man...Thats what it is.

Ill be back in 15 years.


----------



## Shrike

splangy said:


> I'm so good, I can literally shove my hand into a fire ant nest, and they can't touch me.


The Ant Whisperer!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1

First of all, I've handled my T's everyday for 15 years excluding being sick or travel or what not so yes I missed a few days here and there. But the point is I make it a point to hold them on a regular basis. Second, I've had T's since I was 10 well I'm 25 so do the math.. Third, gravity isn't real huh?? And by the way using putting a T in the microwave as a comparison is laughable at best. You obviously have no clue.  I find it amusing that when you read a lot of the bite reports guess what the common factor is more times than not.....wait for it....the person doesn't hold their T....hmmmmm. You would think if there was nothing to my hypothesis my luck would have run out a long time ago because being lucky for 15 years would be something considering the defensive T's I've held..I should play the lottery. Oh and about proof....If you would like pics of me and my H. lividum, or P. metallica  I'll be more than happy to show them off. I obviously can't give you proof that I've been in the hobby for 15 years or the fact that I've held them everyday. You would have to take my word for it but a tame H. lividum come on man. When is the last time you have seen one of those? .:wall::wall::wall:

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## splangy

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Third, gravity isn't real huh??


There's not actually a consensus on how exactly gravity works.  That's part of why they're trying to find the Higgs Boson in all those accelerators that people think are going to create black holes and destroy the Earth...    The observation that gravity exists is not disputed, but the theory behind WHY is.  Simply put, the theory of gravity is disputed.

It's the same thing with you and your Ts.  The observation that you're able to handle them is not disputed.  The theory behind WHY you're able to hold them is.

You didn't address my argument that perhaps the reason you don't get bit is that you're really good at predicting their behavior and moving in such a way that you don't get bit.  I bet if you went and found a T in the wild, you could handle it in much the same way, despite the fact that you never "trained" it.  You are the Tarantula Whisperer.  :worship:

The fact that you handle them and don't get bit can be explained in ways other than assuming tarantulas have cognitive abilities beyond what we know them to have.  Just because we might like to believe that they can be trained doesn't mean that's the explanation to your situation.


----------



## xhexdx

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Oh and about proof....If you would like pics of me and my H. lividum, or P. metallica  I'll be more than happy to show them off. I obviously can't give you proof that I've been in the hobby for 15 years or the fact that I've held them everyday. You would have to take my word for it but a tame H. lividum come on man. When is the last time you have seen one of those? .:wall::wall::wall:


No, I don't want pictures.  I want to see it for myself, as I *clearly* stated in my earlier post.

For the record, I doubt your lividum is _tame_ (I've held one too, by the way).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singapore_Blue1

*Proof*

I'd be more than happy to meet up with you but I've moved to TN. Not in PSL anymore. I need to change that on my profile. Also I'll be coming down to FL to see a friend over the summer so maybe we can meet up then if you must see it in person. By all means bring a video camera or whatever you need for documentation. Also my H. lividum is very calm, never had a threat pose so yes I think I can call it tame. Also I find it very hard to believe that I have a skill that no one else has to be able to read them.. I find that amusing because I don't really need to be able to read them because they really don't get defensive with me. No kicking, threat poses just really chilled out. I really don't understand why that is so hard to believe. The ant comparison is overreaching too in my honest opinion. That isn't the same thing. As I said in my prior statement you don't stay lucky for 15 years sorry but you don't. I'd love to really have scientific data to back up my claim here but honestly there is no real way to prove my point so it is really just all conjecture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## splangy

Yeah, except you've got 90% of the last 15 years experience in your own admission.  That's going to give you skill that other people don't have.

And my argument is not that you can tell when they're going to throw a threat pose... it's that you know how to keep them from throwing a threat pose in the first place.  You're doing things subconsiously.  You're probably just a lot more in tune with your Ts than the average person.

I agree that you haven't been lucky for the last 15 years.  You've developed skills during that time.  Your Ts are just Ts.  

It's occham's razor here... the simplest explanation is that you're skilled at handling.  The complicated explanation is that you've somehow developed skills in your Ts that parallel NOTHING they have in their arsenal of possible adaptations.  One requires practice, motor control, and interpersonal intelligence.  The other requires magic and the biological impossible.


Also... my hypothesis CAN be tested... If you attempt to handle 10 Ts that have never been handled, and they stay calm, obviously, it's you.


----------



## Fran

1st: Theres no proof of you handling T's for 15 years.

2nd: Even if that was the truth, and even if you have handle them almost every day, does not mean that they can be trained, AT ALL.

3rd: Just as an FYI, I have been around playing with spiders since I learned how to walk, and keeping Theraphosids for 14 years.I knwo what im giving opinion about. 

Ps: Gravity is precisely the constant  scientist still dont have totally figured out yet, so yeah...lets leave that subject.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fran

Oh,I forgot to say that the possibility of being "lucky" during 15 years IS POSSIBLE, the probability is low, but POSSIBLE.


----------



## xhexdx

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Also I'll be coming down to FL to see a friend over the summer so maybe we can meet up then if you must see it in person.


Your spiders or mine?  I have an H. mac that would love to meet you.


----------



## Falk

Tame:clap:


----------



## Singapore_Blue1

Fran, 
As I said in an earlier post you may have 14 years of experience but if you don't handle them then that equals 0 years of experience in the area that we are talking about here. Clearly you don't handle your T's and frankly since you don't handle them your knowledge is limited in this area. This would be my area not yours since I am hands on with them. 

Also I don't take random spiders. All of my T's I've raised from slings. So would your H. mac probably try to bite me I would say yes. Which by the way proves that it isn't me as proposed in an earlier post since I can't just take random spiders. However I'll be more than happy to free handle my H. lividum, P. metallica, Xenesthis sp white, or P. ultramarinus.I feel that raising them and handling them from babies does get them accustomed to the handling. Thus they may see me as part of their natural environment....

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## xhexdx

I hope you're willing to bring them with you down here, then.

Or, at the very least, take a video and post it here to show us.


----------



## SuperMetroid

Xian said:


> Whatever you do with your T is up to you, just be careful and enjoy. Welcome to the hobby.
> 
> Oh yeah, the earth isn't even this old.....


Tis 4.5 billions


----------



## Toxoderidae

SuperMetroid said:


> Tis 4.5 billions


Check the post date please.. This is a dead thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## scott99

Toxoderidae said:


> Check the post date please.. This is a dead thread.


Not anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## EulersK

The response wasn't even quality, it was just a random tidbit of information 

How did you even find this thread?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

EulersK said:


> The response wasn't even quality, it was just a random tidbit of information
> 
> How did you even find this thread?


Maybe he's an aspiring archeologist?

Look, right next to that dinosaur footprint...its...its...a thread about handling rosehairs!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## crlovel

Necrothread, shoot it in the head!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

Carbon dating shows this thread to be 4.5 billion years old.

(this will only be funny if you actually read the whole thread)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

I love how the necromancer doesn't post afterward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69

And thread was started by Driller, my what a surprise!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

I miss ChainsawReptiles :/


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Dead threads are awesome. Stop bashing those  They are just poor wandering internet ghosts, sometimes they love to appear, like Homer, in and out:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spidermolt

simple answer... as little as possible they don't like being handed and it stresses them out. plus handling them less prevents any accidents from happening like dropping them to their death or you getting bitten by them. but if you want to handle them often I personally say no more than once per week for 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## MrsHaas

Avicularia Man said:


> This thread should prove interesting. *grabs popcorn and sits back to watch the show*


You stole my line!! Lol


----------



## cold blood

MrsHaas said:


> You stole my line!! Lol


Yeah, 6 years ago


----------



## MrsHaas

cold blood said:


> Yeah, 6 years ago


Yeah you're right… Usually I just throw up I mem yeah you're right… Usually I just throw up a meme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

I just bought a Chilean rose hair tarantula. How long does she need to acclimate before I can handle her??

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

PurpleSkydiver said:


> How long does she need to acclimate before I can handle her??


This is, hands down, the truly 'Peanut Million Dollar' question.

Only Moakmeister knows, for that he (unlike me) continue to walk the 'light side' path when it comes to Peanut :-s

Reactions: Funny 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

I'm so confused....


Chris LXXIX said:


> This is, hands down, the truly 'Peanut Million Dollar' question.
> 
> Only Moakmeister knows, for that he (unlike me) continue to walk the 'light side' path when it comes to Peanut :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

PurpleSkydiver said:


> I'm so confused....


 just 'Peanut' jokes

Seriously, now 
handle her today, or within 5 years... doesn't matter: she wouldn't acclimate. Handling is in all honesty useless, an issue where 'Pro' doesn't exists. If you want to handle, handle, but your _Theraphosidae _will receive nothing from that :-s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Most keepers here discourage handling for a few reasons:

-Tarantulas are fragile. Even a short drop can rupture their abdomens.
-Tarantulas are unpredictable in general. Even the most docile species can decide to zoom and fall faster than you can react if it gets spooked by something.
-If you do get bitten, it ranges in unpleasantness from 'like a bee sting' to 'two large nails going into my hand' to 'emergency room visit.' Also, your natural reaction is to fling the tarantula away, resulting in a huge fall and probably a dead tarantula.
-Tarantulas cannot get tamer the way something with a more advanced brain can, so there is no benefit to handling for the tarantula...only risk.

In my opinion, tarantulas are a lot like tropical fish. You enjoy feeding them, watching them do stuff, and seeing their colors and patterns, but you don't touch. Lots of other pets are better candidates for handling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

Thank you everyone for your info! Very helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Woooo zombie thread!  It died and came back  WHYYYYYYYYYYY do ppl always have to hold things?????  Ya know... it's all fun and games until you get a nice wet/dry bite...and your auto reflexes make you jerk....and your tarantula has now learned to fly across the room....  Or ya know... it bolts/jumps away from you never to be seen again..... becoming a new toy for your cat or dog... or in some cases your toddler child..... why even take the risk?  Think of it like a fish....it's best to just admire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

Geeez I get it! I will admire through glass. Calm down now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

I'm just giving you legit scenarios of what could happen.  If you're hell bent on handling, that's your T that may or may not die/have an accident.   Not my money spent to replace said Ts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Goodlukwitthat said:


> Not my money spent to replace said Ts.


So cynic yet so wise: just like that man that, back then on Titanic, was late as hell so he killed that old Lady using her walking stick, robbed her dress, reached the lifeboat and saved his butt: the triumph of the _Belle Époque_.

His last words, directed to a failed painter with water on his chest were: "Good luck with that!"

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Chris LXXIX said:


> So cynic yet so wise: just like that man that, back then on Titanic, was late as hell so he killed that old Lady using her walking stick, robbed her dress, reached the lifeboat and saved his butt: the triumph of the _Belle Époque_.
> 
> His last words, directed to a failed painter with water on his chest were: "Good luck with that!"



Hahaha that was just the greatest thing I've ever read XD

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

I'll leave you guys to your inside jokes. Enjoy the sausage party! I'm out!


----------



## Kendricks

Avicularia Man said:


> Read his very first sentence. He is asking how often. Not if he should or shouldn't. Seems pretty darn clear to me what he is asking.
> 
> When people that have been in the hobby for awhile tells somebody new not to handle when they ask how often only ends with people whispering other newbies like me (not that it was a problem that you whispered me person that whispered me, because I enjoyed helping) and asking them because the people that have been around won't answer them, but instead simple say "don't hold them".
> 
> So you can +1 or -1 me all you wish. Bottom line is this. You people that have been here awhile that simple come in and say "don't handle at all" aren't helping us newbies at all. We are left to figure out on our own how often is too often with handling.
> 
> What's really funny is you come in and judge everybody else post, but help none yourself with input. Stop trolling.


This is so sad on so many levels, I'm not certain where to start. Maybe I rather don't comment at all...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Kendricks said:


> This is so sad on so many levels, I'm not certain where to start. Maybe I rather don't comment at all...


Only in a fool's mind is trying to prevent the needless death of an animal considered trolling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080

PurpleSkydiver said:


> I'll leave you guys to your inside jokes. Enjoy the sausage party! I'm out!


lol... some people are so defensive..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is, hands down, the truly 'Peanut Million Dollar' question.
> 
> Only Moakmeister knows, for that he (unlike me) continue to walk the 'light side' path when it comes to Peanut :-s


You forgot to tag me, pleb. Luckily I'm on this site a lot.



Goodlukwitthat said:


> Woooo zombie thread!  It died and came back  WHYYYYYYYYYYY do ppl always have to hold things?????  Ya know... it's all fun and games until you get a nice wet/dry bite...and your auto reflexes make you jerk....and your tarantula has now learned to fly across the room....  Or ya know... it bolts/jumps away from you never to be seen again..... becoming a new toy for your cat or dog... or in some cases your toddler child..... why even take the risk?  Think of it like a fish....it's best to just admire


Or they could just keep their hand inside the tarantula's enclosure thus eliminating any and all possibility of a fall or an escape by your fault, because it's the same chance of it getting out whether it's on your hand or not, because the lid is open either way. Or just don't handle. That's gonna be my approach to this debate.

Now, if the tarantula climbs out of the enclosure onto your hand on its own, there's nothing you can really do there. The tarantula made the decision to walk onto your hand, so I guess just try to get the T to go back in. But if that's how it starts, then it's still your fault if it gets hurt, but you can at least say "hey, I legitimately didn't want to handle it. I'm not an irresponsible owner."

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

Oh forgive me for not understanding incoherent ramblings about the Titanic. My question was answered, but still people need to add their two cents. I get it, it's not to be handled. Big <edit> deal, I'm not going to kill the poor thing for my own amusement. Jesus Christ!

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080

PurpleSkydiver said:


> Oh forgive me for not understanding incoherent ramblings about the Titanic. My question was answered, but still people need to add their two cents. I get it, it's not to be handled. Big <edit> deal, I'm not going to kill the poor thing for my own amusement. Jesus Christ!


English is not Chris's first language. he was just messing around. you just, ah, seemed to freak out a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Such potty mouth... Someone got his undies in a twist over an online comment.... that's just sad.



PurpleSkydiver said:


> Oh forgive me for not understanding incoherent ramblings about the Titanic. My question was answered, but still people need to add their two cents. I get it, it's not to be handled. Big <edit> deal, I'm not going to kill the poor thing for my own amusement. Jesus Christ!



It's a FORUM... ppl add their "two cents" every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

PurpleSkydiver said:


> Oh forgive me for not understanding incoherent ramblings about the Titanic. My question was answered, but still people need to add their two cents. I get it, it's not to be handled. Big <edit> deal, I'm not going to kill the poor thing for my own amusement. Jesus Christ!


Oh... that's true, I love to joke, it's more stronger than me  so that's why the (innocent, IMO) 'Peanut' joke with you at first, but that stuff about Titanic wasn't directed to you at all, just a part of the nonsense I love to deliver on a regular basis.

I however apologize Lady, if I have offended you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. pulchra

nicodimus22 said:


> Most keepers here discourage handling for a few reasons:
> 
> -Tarantulas are fragile. Even a short drop can rupture their abdomens.
> -Tarantulas are unpredictable in general. Even the most docile species can decide to zoom and fall faster than you can react if it gets spooked by something.
> -If you do get bitten, it ranges in unpleasantness from 'like a bee sting' to 'two large nails going into my hand' to 'emergency room visit.' Also, your natural reaction is to fling the tarantula away, resulting in a huge fall and probably a dead tarantula.
> -Tarantulas cannot get tamer the way something with a more advanced brain can, so there is no benefit to handling for the tarantula...only risk.
> 
> In my opinion, tarantulas are a lot like tropical fish. You enjoy feeding them, watching them do stuff, and seeing their colors and patterns, but you don't touch. Lots of other pets are better candidates for handling.


You forgot to add that tarantula's are not dogs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Venom1080 said:


> he was just messing around.

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Well, THAT escalated quickly.

Take a deep-breath, purpleskydiver. No harm was intended. You just happened to stumble onto a touchy topic (no pun intended). Generally speaking, a pretty dim view is taken on the matter of tarantula handling. With rather good reason. As was probably explained (I didn't really follow this latest kerfluffle that thoroughly), the spider gets nothing out of being handled. They sometimes tolerate it. And there is the rub. "Sometimes" and when they don't, it usually the spider gets the short end of the deal. It is nearly a sure thing that if a rose-hair of any decent size decides to tag you, you will flinch. Instant airbourne spider. I've launched one a couple times myself after it unexpectedly decided to grab tongs during routine maintenance. You get to expect that after a while though. I was lucky. In both incidents, the spider, an E. campestratus, a species generally known for being docile, had a soft landing from not too great a distance. But it could have ended in tragedy. Maintenance is a necessity, however, where handling is not, except for unusual circumstances.

Anyway, a fall from any appreciable height can be fatal for a tarantula. As a sky-diver, think of the splat you might make if a chute did not open. For a spider with the mass of a tarantula, a fall from 4 feet could be equivalent to a human plunging to the earth.
So, handling here is fairly universally discouraged. And keep in mind that it is something that is so often warned against that people can't help but feel a bit exasperated after explaining it time after time. I'll admit it could be handled a bit more gracefully, sometimes. I think the only more controversial topic would be considering keeping more advanced, "hotter" defensive tarantulas. Avoid that at ALL costs. 

I will point out that profanity is verboten so you will likely have your post edited. (If you do not choose to do so yourself) It would be nothing personal, it is just a board rule. Not an uncommon one at boards where people of all ages may participate.

Welcome to the boards, and don't let this bother you. Before I even opened the thread up, I thought "Uh-oh! here we go again!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Minataur

I did not read every comment on this thread, so please excuse me if I am posting anything that has already been said.
It's true that lifting your T out of the tank for any length of time can pose some risks.
Maybe, if you want to interact with the spider but feel unsure of how much is too much, you can open the lid and just set your (recently washed and dried) hand inside. I do this with my G. rosea as lifting her up clearly stresses her. I turn off all the lights except a heat lap, sit very still with my hand in her tank and let her investigate my hand. It's fun to see how "curious" she is about it. She's completely calm and I get to touch her without freaking her out.
Just a thought.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## cold blood

PurpleSkydiver said:


> My question was answered,


Lmao, yeah, like 7 years before you asked the question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Kendricks

The Minataur said:


> G. rosea





The Minataur said:


> She's completely calm


Inb4 _"She never did that before!" _


----------



## Chris LXXIX

cold blood said:


> Lmao, yeah, like 7 years before you asked the question.


A lollipop: you deserve a lollipop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Minataur

Kendricks said:


> Inb4 _"She never did that before!" _


I am sorry. I don't understand.


----------



## Kendricks

The Minataur said:


> I am sorry. I don't understand.


G. rosea are suspected to be "psycho".
Of course the term is inaccurate, but it sure seems like it when you research the species and read reports about them suddenly being not calm at all, unexpected.
I just predict that sooner or later, you're in for a rather painful surprise, that's all.


----------



## The Minataur

No worries. This is one I've had for a while. She's a kitten/lump.
I'm sure individuals very, but it seems the OP has one that doesn't seem very defensive.


----------



## Rittdk01

Don't handle tarantulas.  Also, no need to be so mean with newbies that are just learning. I have admitted to handling my rosehairs countless times before I knew better.  If anyone is going to handle a tarantula I would suggest sitting on the floor and make it a more easily handled sp like a rosehair or b albo.  Rosehairs are very docile, no need to dispute that claim to prove a point about the dangers of handling.  Rose hairs are sold at every pet store and because of their easy availability,  have no doubt been handled 1000000x more than any other sp. If they were anything but rocks, you would probably see a lot of bite reports and loads of splatted t's.  Thats not to say they don't bite, but its gotta be extremely rare considering how often they are handled.  Once again---I don't condone handling or being mean to newbies.


----------

